# IKEA is Anti-Concealed Carry and Open Carry Store and presumed anti-RTBA



## mikestilly (Sep 19, 2009)

Just posting this for all you people out there so you are aware and dont run in to the same situation as one of us have. To read about the experience. Here it is: 
http://opencarry.mywowbb.com/forum30/31399.html

Pretty much in short they don't allow pistols in their store and if they figure out you have one on you they wont tell you to leave they will immediately call the police on you and if handled similar to the person above ban you and any of your guests from their store pertinently. I've never been in these fuufuu stores but I'm glad I haven't. They will never get a penny of my money. They can take their furnature and shove it where the sun dont shine.

Mike


----------



## mikestilly (Sep 19, 2009)

:smt076 crappy


----------



## Glenn-SC (Sep 6, 2009)

It is their store, if they don't want pistols I guess that is their right.
It is your time and money, I suggest you spend them both somewhere else.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

That's fine. 

I didn't like putting their furniture together, anyway!:anim_lol:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Oh goodie, another, "I carried openly and was harassed by the LEO's" story.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Your thread title states that IKEA is anti CC but the incident that occured applies to OC so how do you know that IKEA is against CC?


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Todd said:


> Oh goodie, another, "I carried openly and was harassed by the LEO's" story.


Just because the stories get old, and this kind of thing can be expected when you open carry, doesn't mean it's right, Mr. Todd.

I wonder if IKEA would even be allowed to do that down here in KY, actually...I just looked at the law which allows businesses to post, but it only specifies not allowing concealed weapons. If they're open to the public in my state, they may not be able to stop open carry.

KG


----------



## Mr.clean (Jul 30, 2009)

Im gonna take a shot in the dark and say they dont want em either.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

kg333 said:


> Just because the stories get old, and this kind of thing can be expected when you open carry, doesn't mean it's right, Mr. Todd.


If, IF this story is even true (I usually throw the bullshit flag at most of these stories), the guy who wrote it demonstrated a complete lack of common sense and the resulting call to the LEOs should not have been a surprise. A "No CCW" sign means they don't want guns in the store; whether they are under a shirt, in a pack, or taped to your forehead. It doesn't take a genius to figure that out. To push the envelope in a state where OC is not common or understood, is just asking for contact with the LEO's and when they are called by employees, the person with the gun should not be shocked, offended, or angered. OCing in a place where there are no signs and laws against it is one thing, but OCing on a technicality in a store that is clearly anti-gun is just plain stupid.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

unpecador said:


> Your thread title states that IKEA is anti CC but the incident that occured applies to OC so how do you know that IKEA is against CC?


The store in Charlotte that I went to a few months ago with the wife and a friend of ours had huge signs on every door prohibiting concealed weapons. I'd be willing to be it's a company wide policy.

I went back and locked the gun in the car when I saw the signs as I didn't want to ruin the trip for my wife or friend. I didn't say "They said no _concealed_ weapons" and decided it would have been a good idea to just tuck my shirt behind the gun and proceed in to the store. Although I'm sure that would have made for a memorable trip when the cops were called.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Todd said:


> If, IF this story is even true (I usually throw the bullshit flag at most of these stories), the guy who wrote it demonstrated a complete lack of common sense and the resulting call to the LEOs should not have been a surprise. A "No CCW" sign means they don't want guns in the store; whether they are under a shirt, in a pack, or taped to your forehead. It doesn't take a genius to figure that out. To push the envelope in a state where OC is not common or understood, is just asking for contact with the LEO's and when they are called by employees, the person with the gun should not be shocked, offended, or angered. OCing in a place where there are no signs and laws against it is one thing, but OCing on a technicality in a store that is clearly anti-gun is just plain stupid.


Ah, I missed the bit saying that the store was posted, fair enough then.

KG


----------



## mikestilly (Sep 19, 2009)

Nowhere in the store he was at had any signs. At the end they said they were going to put some up. Either way they handled the whole thing very poorly and the cop was just as bad. Also in Michigan those signs dont hold legal weight. Unless they meet the requirements for a Pistol Free Zone anyone is free to OC or CC. They can also be asked to leave at any time which is ok as well. I'm not sure where the person above got the idea there was a sign in this incident but one didn't exist.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

The other thing that makes me always sketchy about guys like this is they are talking about having a recorder and "I did better than last time". Last time? So there's a pattern here? And who the hell goes about their day to day activities with a recorder? People who are looking to start shit, that's who. This whole thing reeks of BS.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Funny, but all these threads from Open Carry groups that make their way here seem to have the same things in common; someone OC's and the store and the LEO's all come off as asses. It's never, ever the poor "innocent" guy who is OCing who's just minding his business, not looking for trouble or confrontation. He's always the victim. And conveniently, most of the people just happen to have some sort of audio or video recording device handy. What are the odds? 

Franky, I smell one of those foul creatures that resides under bridges and before this turns into a yet another OC debate, we're done here.


----------

